# Scrap metal & Derelict Places.



## Hendreforgan (Oct 18, 2012)

In a thread recently closed by Krela reference was made to guidelines tweaked to - hopefully - prevent sticky fingered types gleaming information from this sites members as to the whereabouts of isolated piles of scrap. I believe that to be VERY sensible advice and, no matter how interesting the discovery of a 1927 Morris Bullnose is, it just isn't - truly - a "derelict place".

But the subject is a difficult one to know where to draw the limits.

Many, many a time in perusing excellent posts here my mind has wandered to the following . . . "just think of the value of all that old industrial equipment and/or steel and iron".

So . . . how far she we and/or the Administrators police this?


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2012)

I am a he, and it's entirely my call to make as ultimately the legal buck for things posted on this website stops with me. It is me that irate landowners contact, me the police contact, and me that has to sort it all out and play politics, whilst getting literally nothing but grief from pretty much every angle in return. I closed that thread to avoid this kind of discussion as it is utterly pointless.


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2012)

Which ever way you look at it, people who own things are responsible for their security, and the people who remove them are responsible for their theft.

Similarly people who urbex are responsible for what they post in the public domain and the consequences that may (or may not) have, and within the rules of this forum, what they post is entirely up to them. Whilst I may administrate this website, I am not the urbex police and really don't want to be.


----------



## possessed (Oct 18, 2012)

Hendreforgan said:


> Many, many a time in perusing excellent posts here my mind has wandered to the following . . . "just think of the value of all that old industrial equipment and/or steel and iron".
> 
> So . . . how far she we and/or the Administrators police this?



What exactly are you trying to say? 
I think vandals and thieves would steal with or without urban exploration forums, and there is no way that the mods can be responsible for how every random internet surfer decides to behave. 

Suffice to say that nobody here would ever condone criminal activity, and I am certain that this forum and its members would cooperate fully with law enforcement if we had any information regarding crimes.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 18, 2012)

Hendreforgan said:


> So . . . how far she we and/or the Administrators police this?



We are going to hide inside the derelict buildings and when somebody attempts to steal something, were going to jump out, point the camera at them and shout *"CHEESE"* 

We are responsible for our own actions and thefts will take place with or without UE Forums or Urbexers in general.

Im locking this thread because I don't see much point in it to be honest.


----------

